# Impact on premium of windscreen replacement



## Taxboy

Has anyone recently replaced a windscreen who could advise the impact on their renewal premium please. I'm with LV and have protected NCD but wondered if the renewal premium increased as a result.

I'm loathe to ring them currently in case they record it as an accident on my file

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## GP Punto

The bonus might be protected, but the gross premium can be whatever it might be.

I am with LV aswell, the excess that they impose on my policy makes me wonder if its worth claiming for a windscreen when the gross premium may increase at next renewal and you may be able to shop around and get a screen cheaper than LV can.

I think you are wise not ring and ask them direct, this would be regarded as an incident whether or not you go ahead.


----------



## The Cueball

I'm getting one replaced on Tuesday, I've been 'promised' that it doesn't effect next years charge, nor my NCD.

£95 for a heated windscreen with rain sensors isn't a bad price...


----------



## GP Punto

The Cueball said:


> I'm getting one replaced on Tuesday, I've been 'promised' that it doesn't effect next years charge, nor my NCD.
> 
> £95 for a heated windscreen with rain sensors isn't a bad price...


Sounds fantastic, much lower than my excess.


----------



## DLGWRX02

I had 5 in 2 years on my Subaru Forester sti, they had to import one from japan everytime as the uk ones were thicker and wouldn’t fit into the trim. Eventually they used a uk trim and replaced with a uk spec screen as it was costing them over £1000 each time! Me only £75. The only trouble I had was when I changed insurance companies they wouldn’t offer me windscreen cover for the first year, even though I had changed my car hence the need to change insurance companies.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Remember you have to tell new insurance companies of your claim, even though you only paid the excess.

This means your quotes will probably be higher.


----------



## thehulk2002

Taxboy said:


> Has anyone recently replaced a windscreen who could advise the impact on their renewal premium please. I'm with LV and have protected NCD but wondered if the renewal premium increased as a result.
> 
> I'm loathe to ring them currently in case they record it as an accident on my file
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


I have recently had my front windscreen replace with direct line and no it doesn't effect your no claims as I also had my car fully resprayed as well as I've got no clames protection it doesn't effect it either.


----------



## Taxboy

thehulk2002 said:


> I have recently had my front windscreen replace with direct line and no it doesn't effect your no claims as I also had my car fully resprayed as well as I've got no clames protection it doesn't effect it either.


I'm happy that my NCD won't be affected. However will I see an increase in my premium because a clam has been made, so the NCD is applied to a higher start premium

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Taxboy said:


> I'm happy that my NCD won't be affected. However will I see an increase in my premium because a clam has been made, so the NCD is applied to a higher start premium
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


My understanding is it doesn't effect anything.

But, why not do an on line quote for now with no claim and then another with a windscreen claim, to see if it does make any difference, might give you peace of mind ??


----------



## 182_Blue

Its not just the cost of the screen on my car you have to have the cameras realigned and the 4 wheel drive system recalibrated at a dealer cost of £731 apparently (windscreen cost on top), I know of owners having had it done and as far as i am aware they just paid the excess and it didn't affect their premiums.


----------



## Starbuck88

I've had windscreens done and they say it affects and changes nothing and don't have to tell them at renewal.


----------



## J306TD

Starbuck88 said:


> I've had windscreens done and they say it affects and changes nothing and don't have to tell them at renewal.


I've also disclosed at renewal. You know what insurance companies are like to trying to get out of things

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

I've never known a windscreen claim to effect a premium at renewal, unless of course a claim is made under the accidental damage section as opposed to the windscreen section.

Can't vouch for some of the Insurers these days though where premiums are fine tuned. Arguably a customer who has made a windscreen claim is less profitable than one who hasn't and could effectly attract a slightly higher premium.


----------



## Brad-ST

I had to have two windscreens in the space of a few months previously and it never affected my premiums, I just had to pay the £75 excess or whatever it was at the time


----------



## Cookies

Within most policies, windscreen/glass cover appears with a separate, lower excess, and usually without impacting on your premium in the event of a claim. 

Just phone your insurance company and ask, or check the wording on your policy schedule. 

Hope you get sorted. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy

Cookies said:


> Within most policies, windscreen/glass cover appears with a separate, lower excess, and usually without impacting on your premium in the event of a claim.
> 
> Just phone your insurance company and ask, or check the wording on your policy schedule.
> 
> Hope you get sorted.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I'd forgotten about updating this thread. I spoke to LV who were non committal but suggested it shouldn't make a great deal of difference to future premiums. I had to get the screen done as it would have been an MoT fail. As it turned out my renewal with LV did increase but not attributable to the windscreen as far as I could see. However managed to get a better deal with Direct Line so no big deal in the end

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444

Doesn’t every Insurance Company shaft you at Renew time


----------



## The Cueball

ffrs1444 said:


> Doesn't every Insurance Company shaft you at Renew time


it certainly seems like they try to extract the urine and hope that people are too lazy to check the market..

:thumb:


----------



## uruk hai

ffrs1444 said:


> Doesn't every Insurance Company shaft you at Renew time


And as I found out sometimes when you change cars mid policy! Although a bit of shopping around can prove to be very fruitful. :thumb:


----------



## tosh

ffrs1444 said:


> Doesn't every Insurance Company shaft you at Renew time


Direct Line have been the cheapest for my 2 renewals for the past 2 years, so not every insurance company. I still check though.


----------



## Shiny

Things are supposed to be changing. https://www.abi.org.uk/news/news-ar...s-between-new-customer-premiums-and-renewals/


----------



## Glassy

The Cueball said:


> I'm getting one replaced on Tuesday, I've been 'promised' that it doesn't effect next years charge, nor my NCD.
> 
> £95 for a heated windscreen with rain sensors isn't a bad price...


Chances of it being a copy of the original are high. Also, the sensors you mention are with the car; the windscreen merely has the mounting bracket to house the sensor(s) or camera(s).


----------



## The Cueball

Shiny said:


> Things are supposed to be changing. https://www.abi.org.uk/news/news-ar...s-between-new-customer-premiums-and-renewals/


I wish they would get on with it then! :lol:

My renewal email I got today stated:



> You have been with us for a number of years. You may be able to get the insurance cover you want at a better price if you shop around.


:wall::wall::wall:

Had an online chat with them this morning, and they've reduced the renewal price by 26%.... 



Glassy said:


> Chances of it being a copy of the original are high. Also, the sensors you mention are with the car; the windscreen merely has the mounting bracket to house the sensor(s) or camera(s).


Chances of it being a copy are 0%.... already had that chat with them... :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

> My renewal email I got today stated:
> 
> Quote:
> You have been with us for a number of years. You may be able to get the insurance cover you want at a better price if you shop around.


This is another FCA ruling where we must state on renewal letters last year's premium and then encourage loyal customers to shop around.

It's like the going into Sainsburys and being told "your loaf of bread is 48p this week, last week you paid 49p, but before you buy from us again, would you like to try Tesco first?".

It is encouraging people to become price focused, rather than choosing their insurance based on price, cover, service, insurer stability and claims service.

I don't know of any other industry where you are forced to encourage happy loyal customers to shop elsewhere.


----------



## Glassy

Shiny said:


> I don't know of any other industry where you are forced to encourage happy loyal customers to shop elsewhere.


I'm a loyal customer but far from happy. My van insurance has jumped up considerably every year. No claims; same van and no convictions; no changes other than me being older as well as the van.

I choose - or would rather - to stay with the same underwriter because they don't steer me into using their nominated repairers in the event of a claim.

When I bought the van (new) the premium was £660-odd. On renewal it increased to £740. Year three: £880 and year four: not much change from £1k.

Being 'forced' to shop elsewhere will lose this particular broker a customer.


----------



## tosh

Shiny said:


> I don't know of any other industry where you are forced to encourage happy loyal customers to shop elsewhere.


Household energy. It's because a tiny percentage of customers are happy paying over the odds for something they must have.

When you must have insurance and that industry counts on making it difficult for people to move or shop around, then it has rules placed upon it. May not apply to you, but applies to the industry as a whole.


----------



## iansoutham

Glassy said:


> I'm a loyal customer but far from happy. My van insurance has jumped up considerably every year. No claims; same van and no convictions; no changes other than me being older as well as the van.
> 
> I choose - or would rather - to stay with the same underwriter because they don't steer me into using their nominated repairers in the event of a claim.
> 
> When I bought the van (new) the premium was £660-odd. On renewal it increased to £740. Year three: £880 and year four: not much change from £1k.
> 
> Being 'forced' to shop elsewhere will lose this particular broker a customer.


Try to speak to the underwriter and see if any other brokers can be advised.

Explain that you want to stay with them but the broker is making it too expensive. They may even deal direct via one of their own subsidiaries


----------

